# Newer FreeBSD version for package php72-ldap..



## mirkt (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello,

I am using up to date FreeBSD 11.3 with jails and get warning while executing "pkg update" in jails:

```
# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[auditconsole.stt.lt] Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
[auditconsole.stt.lt] Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 318.5kB/s    00:21    
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php72-ldap:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1103000
- running kernel: 1102000
Ignore the mismatch and continue? [Y/n]:
```
On host:

```
# freebsd-version 
11.3-RELEASE-p4
```

In jail:

```
# freebsd-version -u
11.3-RELEASE-p4
```

I do not really understand where "running kernel: 1102000" comes from?

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2019)

mirkt said:


> I do not really understand where "running kernel: 1102000" comes from?


What does `uname -a` output? The message basically says you're running on a 11.2 kernel.


----------



## mirkt (Nov 7, 2019)

`uname -a` was the first thing I checked..

`# uname -a
FreeBSD www 11.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 19 21:08:43 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2019)

That's odd. Does `freebsd-version -k` also show 11.3-RELEASE-p3?


----------



## mirkt (Nov 7, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's odd. Does `freebsd-version -k` also show 11.3-RELEASE-p3?



Yes it's odd. Thats why I registered to forums 

On host:
`#  freebsd-version -k
11.3-RELEASE-p3`

In jail:
`# freebsd-version -k
freebsd-version: unable to locate kernel`

There were no warnings while executing "pkg update" on host.. I get those warnings in jails only.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2019)

The jail doesn't have a kernel of its own, so that error is expected. 



mirkt said:


> I get those warnings in jails only.


What does `pkg -vv` output? Specifically look for `OSVERSION`. Then check /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf, make sure `OSVERSION` is not set there. Remove it if it's there.


----------



## mirkt (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you for the hint!  Bad OSVERSION in `pkg -vv` indeed!

`# pkg -vv | grep OSVERSION
OSVERSION = 1102000;`

but OSVERSION is not set in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.. I have tried grep'ing for 1102 in /etc/ and /usr/local/etc/ without luck..

`# grep -c OSVERSION /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf
0
x# grep -c 1102 /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf     
0`

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2019)

In the jail, can you run `pkg-static install -f pkg` to force a reinstall of pkg(8)?


----------



## mirkt (Nov 7, 2019)

Unfortunately.. The same..

`# pkg-static install -f pkg` 
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    pkg-1.12.0

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[] [1/1] Reinstalling pkg-1.12.0...
[] [1/1] Extracting pkg-1.12.0: 100%

`# pkg -vv | grep OSVERSION`
OSVERSION = 1102000;
IGNORE_OSVERSION = false;


----------



## photograaf16 (Nov 12, 2019)

I dont know if its allowed but i have exactly the same problem! I follow this thread.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm honestly grasping at straws but try `pkg update -f`.


----------



## zbrojny120 (Nov 21, 2019)

I had the same problem. Even though `uname -a` showed 11.3, `uname -KU` showed that the kernel version was 11.3, but environment was still on 11.2. I fixed it by simply updating the jail.


----------



## reddy (Nov 30, 2019)

I am having the same problem:


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p11 #0: Tue Jul  2 21:24:25 UTC 2019
```

The FreeBSD version is exactly the same on the host and in the jails.


```
#pkg -vv

OSVERSION = 1102000;
IGNORE_OSVERSION = false;

Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


```
#pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   2.2MB/s    00:03
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php74-pear-HTTP:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1103000
- running kernel: 1102000
Ignore the mismatch and continue? [Y/n]: n
```

I am having this problem both within jails and in the host, and the error message always points to the package php74-pear-HTTP, could this be a problem with the repository?

Edit: I have just realized that 11.2 is no longer officially supported since October 31st which is probably the reason the main repository only has 11.3 binaries. I am in the process of upgrading to 11.3, however where can we find the URLs of the repositories for versions that have been EOLed? Not that I think it is a good idea to run outdated software but it could be handy for those patchy situations where you are caught by surprise and cannot necessarily upgrade before some time.
I now realize using something like poudriere is rapidly a must since relying on public repositories can introduce this sort of inconvenience when you run your own environment and know what you are doing (security advisories are read and you try to upgrade as little as possible).


----------

